# Hashimotos but tsh in range.



## Dreamingpisces27 (Feb 28, 2017)

I went to the endocrinologist today and she basically said I have hashimotos but my tsh is in range (1.4) so there's nothing they can do.

Literally crying right now because of all these symptoms I've been dealing with for months and I waited so long for this appointment just to be crushed...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Was TSH the only thing tested?


----------



## Dreamingpisces27 (Feb 28, 2017)

THere's the rest of my labs

T4 Free Non-Dialysis 0.8 - 1.7	
1.4 ng/dL

T3 Free Non-Dialysis 2.0 - 4.8	
3.4 pg/mL

Microsomal TPO Antibody <=34	246 IU/mL

Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin <140	
<89 % baseline

Thyroglobulin Antibodies <=40
32 IU/mL


----------



## Dreamingpisces27 (Feb 28, 2017)

THere's the rest of my labs

T4 Free Non-Dialysis 0.8 - 1.7	
1.4 ng/dL

T3 Free Non-Dialysis 2.0 - 4.8	
3.4 pg/mL

Microsomal TPO Antibody <=34	246 IU/mL

Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin <140	
<89 % baseline

Thyroglobulin Antibodies <=40
32 IU/mL


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well your free t4 and free t3 don't look awful...but your real problem is that you have TSI. YOu also have TPO and that contributes to you feel poorly, but the TSI is really insidious. Your doctor will likely tell you that since it is below 140%, you are "normal" but no thyroid should be producing TSI. It makes stabilization almost impossible and would be the key reason you are feeling poorly.

Have you had a thyroid ultrasound?


----------



## Dreamingpisces27 (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah I've had an ultrasound and have a nodule that they said they'll monitor and check back on in five months as its too small.

"Mid right thyroid nodule, 6 x 6 mm, solid, no calcifications, no increased flow and with discrete margins."


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Uh.

You are in a tough spot. If you try out thyroid meds, you probably won't do well with that TSI.

At the same time, you don't really meet the criteria for surgery, technically speaking.

Have you ever tried thyroid meds?


----------



## Dreamingpisces27 (Feb 28, 2017)

No I've never been put on thyroid meds before


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Is this the only endo you've seen?


----------



## Dreamingpisces27 (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes I've never been to an endo before this one


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, this type of experience can be pretty common with endos. I ran through 4 of them before I found an integrative doctor who knows hormones (she used to be a gyno). I think you need to look for an integrative doc or a functional one, someone who will not dismiss antibodies and symptoms, no matter what the TSH says.


----------



## Dreamingpisces27 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you, I will definitely look for another opinion


----------



## BlueLemonade (Mar 6, 2017)

Have you been checked for anemia?

Also, my endo told me that some supplements can affect test results, like biotin. She said make sure you don't take biotin for a few days before you get tested.


----------



## Dreamingpisces27 (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah I've been checked for anemia all is good tthere and I don't take biotin


----------

